# Trivia 9/24



## luckytrim (Sep 24, 2018)

trivia 9/24
DID YOU KNOW...
Since 2011, one in three divorce filings include the word,  “Facebook”.

1. Ed Sullivan is widely remembered as the host of “Toast of  the Town’,
later called “The Ed Sullivan Show’, but what was his primary  occupation for
most of his adult life ?
2. Which of these foods is not a Canadian  specialty?
  a. - Flipper Pie
  b. - Poutine
  c. - Slushies
  d. - Beaver Tails
3. What Country lost the highest percentage of the population  (16%) in WWII 
?
  a. - Germany
  b. - Hungary
  c. - Poland
  d. - Russia
4. Dating back to 4400 BCE and possibly the oldest capital  city in the 
world, Hierakonpolis is located in what country?
5. Diddy, Dixie, and Cranky all share what common last  name?
6. Humans are often referred to as "homo sapiens". What two  classifications 
(divisions) within the organizational chart of living things  do those two 
words represent?
7. In which English market town did Godiva carry out her  legendary ride?
8. On what island does "The Great Gatsby" take place  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The world’s largest pyramid isn’t in Egypt.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Sports and Entertainment reporter, and Syndicated  Columnist.
2. - c
3. - c
4. Egypt
5. Kong
6. Genus and Species
7. Coventry
8. Long Island, New York

TRUTH !!
The world’s largest pyramid is the Great Pyramid of Cholula in  Cholula,
Pueblo, Mexico.  Its base is four times that of the Great  Pyramid at Giza.
and is the largest monument known to exist.
Part of the reason it’s not better known is that it happens to  be buried
under a mountain of overgrowth.


----------

